# Aux lighting



## VLub13 (Nov 28, 2002)

*Light bar?*

Anyone find a good light bar for these yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Have a solution! Test fitting now. Will be available through www.alpenoffroad.com when it is done. It is going on this:


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Have a solution! Test fitting now. Will be available through www.alpenoffroad.com when it is done. It is going on this:


Tell me about the silver trim on the lower bumper, please.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Tell me about the silver trim on the lower bumper, please.


Can not recommend it as the company that makes it has poor fitment issues and refused to take care of the problem.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Can not recommend it as the company that makes it has poor fitment issues and refused to take care of the problem.


Got it. Thanks. 

I'm picking up my red Atlas on Friday. I like the tire fitment you have there. I plan to put some offroad tires on mine too. 

I was contemplating making some strut spacers, but I see that they are already in the works.


----------



## VLub13 (Nov 28, 2002)

No one?


----------



## kootenaydub (May 15, 2009)

any light bar would work, depends what you want. It's almost like asking any good wheels for the Atlas?

I found this online, I plan to mount it just above the bottom grill, and put a couple of lights on top.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

kootenaydub said:


> any light bar would work, depends what you want. It's almost like asking any good wheels for the Atlas?
> 
> I found this online, I plan to mount it just above the bottom grill, and put a couple of lights on top.


I looked at this as well but wasn't sure if I wanted to drill holes in the bumper to achieve this.


----------



## AtlasV6 (Sep 29, 2019)

*Auxiliary light bar electrical connection*

Has anyone figured out how to do this?

Is there any way to connect an auxiliary light bar so that when the high beam goes on the light bar comes on?

The Atlas does not have an independent high beam fuse.

There is also no wire that connects to the Atlas headlight assembly that goes to +12Vdc when the high beam is turned on – I know, I checked! It's all digital…

I have been looking to find a wire that goes to 12Vdc when the high beams are turned on to run a relay for a light bar.

Any ideas?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

Why do you want the "auxiliary light bar" to turn on with your high beams. They're only to be used off-road and should have a separate switch.


----------



## AtlasV6 (Sep 29, 2019)

*DesertFox* said:


> Why do you want the "auxiliary light bar" to turn on with your high beams. They're only to be used off-road and should have a separate switch.



I live in a remote area of central Oregon and I have a smaller LED bar that is DOT approved.

It sounds like you have possibly done this type of installation before? 

If so, do you have any suggestions on how to do what I have asked?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

*DesertFox* said:


> Why do you want the "auxiliary light bar" to turn on with your high beams. They're only to be used off-road and should have a separate switch.


In Scandinavia that is how they do it. Extra high beams are great because it’s easy to switch them off if there’s a car coming. Whereas with a switch it’s a bit more difficult (switch off high beams and light bar switch at same time).. not to mention one can sometimes accidentally leave a switch turned on and blind everyone. Wiring a driving light bar to high beams is the best way to do 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

*Auxiliary light bar electrical connection*



AtlasV6 said:


> Has anyone figured out how to do this?
> 
> Is there any way to connect an auxiliary light bar so that when the high beam goes on the light bar comes on?
> 
> ...


This is interesting. On my Tiguan there was a positive high beam wire that I spliced the switch wire for my relay into. Atlas must be different since it has LEDs and not halogen. 

How many pins are on the headlight harness ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtlasV6 (Sep 29, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> This is interesting. On my Tiguan there was a positive high beam wire that I spliced the switch wire for my relay into. Atlas must be different since it has LEDs and not halogen.
> 
> How many pins are on the headlight harness ?
> 
> ...


Here is a picture of the wires connecting to the left headlight assembly in my Atlas. I tested all of them and none go to +12V when the high beam is turned on.


----------



## AtlasV6 (Sep 29, 2019)

D3Audi said:


> In Scandinavia that is how they do it. Extra high beams are great because it’s easy to switch them off if there’s a car coming. Whereas with a switch it’s a bit more difficult (switch off high beams and light bar switch at same time).. not to mention one can sometimes accidentally leave a switch turned on and blind everyone. Wiring a driving light bar to high beams is the best way to do
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree. I will put a switch inside the car that will allow me to keep the light bar off if not needed. 

But I want the light bar to be on only when the high beams are on.

I just assumed (wrongly) that the Atlas had a "normal” set of headlights with an independent high beam fuse and/or a high beam wire going to the high beam bulb. It does not!


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

AtlasV6 said:


> .....I just assumed (wrongly) that the Atlas had a "normal” set of headlights with an independent high beam fuse and/or a high beam wire going to the high beam bulb. It does not!


It isn't the 20th century anymore. Technology has moved on.


----------



## 98BlueA4 (Jan 3, 2005)

AtlasV6, I am also looking into adding an aux lightbar triggered from the high beams. Reading your posts I am guessing not an easy task. When you probed the wires, did you find any that were (-)negative trigger? If not it looks like they might be multiplex and voltage controlled thru a single wire😥 I am going to bust out my meter tomorrow and see what I can find. 
Anyone know if a wiring schematic is available?


----------



## scooterkrunch (Aug 6, 2019)

I want to add some more lighting to the front of my SEWT. I want to add two 5” round leds to compliment the VW emblem. It looks like Smith is no longer offering their Aux lighting kit but there is another mount available. From what I saw in their video their kit was plug and play and had an OEM look which is what I want. I’m interested in duplicating the wiring using the euro headlight switch. Has anyone purchased one of these kits and do you have the instructions?


----------



## soul strong (Apr 6, 2007)

B2bfab made their bracket, you can contact them to see if they still make it 


https://instagram.com/vwatlaschris


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

*Has anyone installed any supplemental lighting up front?*

Thinking about installing some additional fog lights in the grill for extra lighting in bad weather conditions. Already upgraded the factory fogs with LEDs, but looking for something to help in snow/fog.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

which LEDS did you upgrade to??? what color?

you may have made snow vision worse. just throwing up more light does not make you see better in snow/fog. In fact, it can make it much worse.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Tim K said:


> Thinking about installing some additional fog lights in the grill for extra lighting in bad weather conditions. Already upgraded the factory fogs with LEDs, but looking for something to help in snow/fog.


Seems likely your eyesight has degraded to the point maybe you shouldn't be driving.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I installed the DeAuto LEDs. They are great for regular on road supplemental lighting but I'm looking for lights for severe weather conditions. Ideally something on the that can be mounted in the grill.


----------



## Heathcliff Huxtable (Aug 4, 2011)

*Auxiliary Lighting Options - What are you running?*

The 2 VW Atlas rugged concepts had different lighting setups - 










I prefer the look of round lights over LED strips, but there's no real good mounting option without running a bull bar or drilling into the bumpers or a-pillars. 

I do have the same rack as the grey on (frontrunner slimline 2) coming, so maybe that could work with round lights but then there's the wiring routing issue. 

Anyone running lights?


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

If you have a front license plate installed, I have one of these that I used on my previous Tiguans: Smittybilt License Plate Light Mount Available on Amazon too.


----------



## shijmus (Oct 8, 2018)

the red line on the gray looks great, no sure if we can buy it anywhere


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

Icantdrive65 said:


> Tell me about the silver trim on the lower bumper, please.





[email protected] said:


> Can not recommend it as the company that makes it has poor fitment issues and refused to take care of the problem.


whats the company name??
i bet these are the same on aliexpress, because i want to do that mod too! are they stick on?


----------



## 2011CWGTI (Apr 16, 2011)

Anyone try mounting a light bar behind lower grill for stealth look?


----------

